# Hybrid Labidochromis caeruleus?



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

Is this a hybrid lab? or just a very poorly bred one?
It is a considerably duller yellow, almost a peach.




























Any thoughts?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't even see much YL in that fish at all, to be honest. Yeah, it's yellow and has a torpedo head, but it looks more like one of those hybrid peacocks than anything else.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

where did you get them from? the store or did your fish breed?


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

It has a slight yellow coloring to it just not the bright yellow like most labs do.

I got it at Petsmart.

I am hoping its just young and will color up some more.


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

Also it seems to have the same "personality" like most labs but again this could change as it matures.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry but I think you might have gotten taken on this one. I was at Petco the other day and it was the same thing. Labeled Yellow Labs but were surely not labs in there. Yellow - yes, but no right shape fins or head.

I learned the hard way myself on labs. I learned to look for the traits you want in juvies as mine didnt really change much at all while maturing.


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

I figured it was a hybrid the minute it was in the bag but doubting myself I figured it was just scared and turned colors because there were yellow labs in the tank but there were also the peachy orange ones.

Hmm i suppose i will just have to return it....unless someone thinks its worth keeping?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would return it unless you preffer the all yellow fish.
Maybe mention to the shop it might be better to label fish up more accurately.
Something like "All Yellow Malawi Hybrid." 
Or "Pestmart Special All Yellow Labs" :wink:

Though I guess they are just selling em on as the breeders labelled them.
That old chestnut.

Though if you got it from the Mixed Malawi cichlid tank then you got just that a "Mixed Malawi cichlid" :wink:


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

I did get it from an " all Yellow Lab" tank but I think I will just return it and see if i can get a better looking one because they had lots of them! :thumb:

I will also mention that it isn't a lab and that it is a different fish....not that they will listen to me though lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

andrew5859 said:


> I did get it from an " all Yellow Lab" tank but I think I will just return it and see if i can get a better looking one because they had lots of them! :thumb:
> 
> I will also mention that it isn't a lab and that it is a different fish....not that they will listen to me though lol


"All Yellow Labs" are hybrids... all of them. That is just the trade name they use.


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion i meant the tank was full fish that were supposed to be yellow labs or hybrids in my case......the sticker on the tank said "Electric Yellow Lab - Labidochromis Caeruleus"

Again sorry for confusion

The fish does look a little more yellow now but has more of an orange/peach tint. (or i could just be getting used to looking at it with my other labs)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

andrew5859 said:


> Sorry for the confusion i meant the tank was full fish that were supposed to be yellow labs or hybrids in my case......the sticker on the tank said "Electric Yellow Lab - Labidochromis Caeruleus"
> 
> Again sorry for confusion
> 
> The fish does look a little more yellow now but has more of an orange/peach tint. (or i could just be getting used to looking at it with my other labs)


So you have more of these? Any or all fish that look anything like this are hybrid and called "All Yellow Labs" made originaly by crossing Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove) with Metriaclima estherae (Red) then mass producing them.

Some look rubbish some fine as they are mass produced.

Many fish keepers prefer Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove) and/or Metriaclima estherae (Red) and wish the hybrids were not on the market. But LFSs do sell em by the bucketload. Dunno how to stop this. We tell folk they are hybrids and they just go back for a different hybrid. 

All the best James


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

No I only have one of the peachy colored labs "All Yellow Lab".
The rest are Lions Cove... its a very visible difference between them. I do plan on returning it as soon as i can get back to Petsmart.

I wish they were taken off the market also but not much that can be done about that 

I did notice that the smaller local fish stores have less of a hybrid population compared to Petco, Petsmart, etc. Maybe its just where i live but I just feel i can go to the lfs with less of a chance of seeing a hybid like the "All Yellow Labs". 
So i suppose thats a good thing :thumb:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

most typical petco/petsmart supplies r vast overseas fish farms. where nobody cares what breeds where and then they just sell the babies as they come. pretty lame but it is what it is. some wont carry the randoms but those r few and far between. (also when petco ID's em they charge more)


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

This is a hybrid, but I don't think it's a yellow lab/estherae hybrid.

It's a tangerine/strawberry Peacock or whatever you want to call it.

Steve


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies!
If you can believe it or not it died of unknown reasons a few days ago :/
It started swimming funny and then just laying on its side only swimming in circles to eat.


----------

